# Australian Cricket team



## SirRumpole (25 November 2014)

I haven't seen a cricket thread so I thought I'd start one

Poor Phil Hughes is in critical condition in hospital after been struck by a bouncer.

He was wearing a helmet, so how could this happen ?

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-11-25/test-aspirant-phil-hughes-knocked-out-in-shield-match/5916844


----------



## sptrawler (25 November 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> I haven't seen a cricket thread so I thought I'd start one
> 
> Poor Phil Hughes is in critical condition in hospital after been struck by a bouncer.
> 
> ...




Tends to show how much guts, the guys in the old days had, pre helmets.
Being hit by a fast bowler is always going to be problamatic, the helmet can't protect against everything and still remain functional.


----------



## overhang (25 November 2014)

sptrawler said:


> Tends to show how much guts, the guys in the old days had, pre helmets.
> Being hit by a fast bowler is always going to be problamatic, the helmet can't protect against everything and still remain functional.




It boggles my mind how they could play back in the day without a helmet and face bowlers like Johnson.

Horrible incident though, know one walks on the cricket pitch and thinks their life is at risk from the sport and I really feel sorry for his x teammate who bowled the ball.


----------



## sptrawler (25 November 2014)

overhang said:


> It boggles my mind how they could play back in the day without a helmet and face bowlers like Johnson.
> 
> Horrible incident though, know one walks on the cricket pitch and thinks their life is at risk from the sport and I really feel sorry for his x teammate who bowled the ball.




Actually I think they do, when you face express bowlers (150 - 160klm/hr). The first time you are hit on the body or legs, you know it could kill you, with a direct hit to the heart or head.

Moto GP riders, AFL, Rugby, high speed skiing all high risk sports can end in a competitors death, they know it just don't expect it.


----------



## overhang (25 November 2014)

sptrawler said:


> Actually I think they do, when you face express bowlers (150 - 160klm/hr). The first time you are hit on the body or legs, you know it could kill you, with a direct hit to the heart or head.
> 
> Moto GP riders, AFL, Rugby, high speed skiing they all can end in a competitors death, they know it just don't expect it.




I don't think any cricketer (in the modern era) has ever had a concern they might die, they wear chest guards btw, obviously helmets and I don't believe a professional cricket has ever died from being hit.  
Motor GP, F1 etc know that there is always a chance it may be their last ride/drive, watch the Senna movie for an insight into that.


----------



## SirRumpole (25 November 2014)

If he was wearing a skullcap type helmet where the back of the head is exposed, he may have been hit there. 

I suppose they cut that bit away for lightness and comfort, but the deficiencies of that design were made very obvious today.


----------



## sptrawler (25 November 2014)

overhang said:


> I don't think any cricketer (in the modern era) has ever had a concern they might die, they wear chest guards btw, obviously helmets and I don't believe a professional cricket has ever died from being hit.
> Motor GP, F1 etc know that there is always a chance it may be their last ride/drive, watch the Senna movie for an insight into that.




Google cricketers who have been killed by being struck by a ball. I think you will get a shock.

Last year a South African, first class cricketer died from a blow to the head.
http://www.espncricinfo.com/southafrica/content/story/683131.html

I have been hit in the body and legs by an express bowler, trust me even wearing pads and body armour, it still hurts. It is actually scary.


----------



## overhang (25 November 2014)

sptrawler said:


> Google cricketers who have been killed by being struck by a ball. I think you will get a shock.
> 
> Last year a South African, first class cricketer died from a blow to the head.
> http://www.espncricinfo.com/southafrica/content/story/683131.html
> ...




I hadn't heard that story, comes as quite a surprise.

I've done my fair share of batting, never really been hurt getting hit in the pads though against fast bowlers and ive been given out LBW plenty of times


----------



## sptrawler (25 November 2014)

overhang said:


> I hadn't heard that story, comes as quite a surprise.
> 
> I've done my fair share of batting, never really been hurt getting hit in the pads though against fast bowlers and ive been given out LBW plenty of times




Well my experience was at a social charity game, where you could not be given out LBW.

The opposition had a W.A fast bowler from A grade, well to cut a long story short, I took quite a few for the team.

Then thought sod this, I'm going back to the clubroom.


----------



## Macquack (25 November 2014)

sptrawler said:


> the helmet can't protect against everything and still remain functional.




Isn't the function of the helmet, to protect the head?

It appears to me that the ball may get trapped under the helmet in the area behind the ears. This may result in the head taking the full force of the ball, part of that force may have been otherwise deflected off the head if a helmet was not worn.

Those helmets look too undercut at the back.


----------



## sptrawler (25 November 2014)

Macquack said:


> Isn't the function of the helmet, to protect the head?
> 
> It appears to me that the ball may get trapped under the helmet in the area behind the ears. This may result in the head taking the full force of the ball, part of that force may have been otherwise deflected off the head if a helmet was not worn.
> 
> Those helmets look too undercut at the back.




Probably designed like that, to stop the rear of the helmet jamming into the small of the neck, if the head jerks back.


----------



## overhang (25 November 2014)

Yes he seemed to be hit in the neck just below the helmet, he then stood for a few seconds before collapsing on the pitch, I would not be surprised if it's the fall that has caused the head trauma as cricket helmets aren't really designed for that sort of impact like a bike helmet is.


----------



## chiff (26 November 2014)

You wonder whether the helmets give players a false sense of security?Players that would not hook, now do.Nothing wrong with that ,but that is how the game has evolved.
I remember that players like Ian Chappell and Keith Stackpole were good hookers and used the shot from the first ball that they faced.Others either ducked or evaded the short ball if they could.A lot of players only dared to hook when they had been in for a long time and were seeing the ball like a watermelon.Those were the days of no helmet.
Having said that Hughes was set,but I do not know whether he was a good player of the hook?


----------



## SirRumpole (27 November 2014)

It's being reported that Phillip Hughes has died in hospital.

A tragic end to a career that looked like it was starting a comeback.

RIP Phil.


----------



## chiff (27 November 2014)

O dear...sad news!


----------



## pixel (27 November 2014)

chiff said:


> O dear...sad news!




A really freak accident; our hearts go out to his friends and family.
... and then spare a thought for the bowler. Although nobody can blame him, he will carry the load for the rest of his life.


----------



## Julia (27 November 2014)

pixel said:


> A really freak accident; our hearts go out to his friends and family.
> ... and then spare a thought for the bowler. Although nobody can blame him, he will carry the load for the rest of his life.



+1.   I'm so sorry to hear this sad outcome.


----------



## dutchie (27 November 2014)

pixel said:


> A really freak accident; our hearts go out to his friends and family.
> ... and then spare a thought for the bowler. Although nobody can blame him, he will carry the load for the rest of his life.




A sad occasion all round.

RIP Phillip Hughes


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 November 2014)

pixel said:


> A really freak accident; our hearts go out to his friends and family.
> ... and then spare a thought for the bowler. Although nobody can blame him, he will carry the load for the rest of his life.




+1. 

Such a sad and unfortunate outcome.


----------



## Tisme (27 November 2014)

I am so used to hearing about miracle recoveries I felt sure he'd survive. The family must be devastated.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 November 2014)

I think there may be a number of test players contemplating early retirement after this incident.


----------



## DB008 (27 November 2014)

Very, very sad.


----------



## SirRumpole (3 December 2014)

I don't know if I'm being small minded, but is the outpouring of grief over Philip Hughes a bit overblown ?

After all, there have been other sporting deaths this year, including two jockeys, so why a State funeral for Phil with Prime Minister and Opposition leader attending ?

Maybe it's the Internationality of cricket, but I doubt if even Bradman got such a send off.

Anyway, it's a sad occasion for a lot of people and I hope his funeral does him justice.


----------



## Tisme (3 December 2014)

Christopher Dore tried to put cricket front and centre as our national treasure in his usually Liberal leaning editorial in the Courier Mail this morning. 

I find it rather confusing how media Liberals are anti union, but are happy to be supporting cricketers who are themselves enjoying the fruits of a unionised collection of cricketers back a few decades who demanded professional status.


----------



## Ves (3 December 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> Maybe it's the Internationality of cricket, but I doubt if even Bradman got such a send off.



From the Wikipedia entry for Donald Bradman:



> A memorial service to mark Bradman's life was held on 25 March 2001 at St Peter's Anglican Cathedral, Adelaide. The service was attended by a host of former and current Test cricketers, as well as Australia's then prime minister, John Howard, leader of the opposition Kim Beazley and former prime minister Bob Hawke. Eulogies were given by Richie Benaud and Governor-General Sir William Deane. The service was broadcast live on ABC Television to a viewing audience of 1.45 million.[172] A private service for family and friends was earlier held at the Centennial Park Cemetery in the suburb of Pasadena, with many people lining both Greenhill and Goodwood Roads to pay their respects as his funeral motorcade passed by.


----------



## shouldaindex (8 December 2014)

Will be interesting how the aggressive sledging the Aussies are known for carries on.

Only a matter of time before they threaten to break someones arm or get hit by Mitchell Johnson again?


----------



## dutchie (13 December 2014)

Good and remarkable win in the cricket.

Phil would be happy and proud of the team effort (much dedicated to him).


----------



## IFocus (13 December 2014)

dutchie said:


> Good and remarkable win in the cricket.
> 
> Phil would be happy and proud of the team effort (much dedicated to him).




An ordinary all-round effort given the emotion of Phil Hughes tragic death


----------



## SirRumpole (13 December 2014)

Pity about Clarke. I feel very sorry for him as he is the "spiritual head" of the team at the moment.

I wonder how much longer he has in the game. It's not looking good for him given his deteriorating back condition.

Great to see Lyon coming good. He could have done better if he bowled more variety. His plan of attack was obvious and the batsmen generally handled him well. He needs to use more imagination.


----------



## trainspotter (13 December 2014)

IFocus said:


> An ordinary all-round effort given the emotion of Phil Hughes tragic death




Tsk Tsk IFocus ... a great win to the Aussies cause the Indians recognised the importance of the game when Kohli threw his wicket away with a skyshot. That was impressive. It was there to be won by the visitors ... they went for broke and lost. RIP Mr. Hughes.


----------



## Logique (14 December 2014)

At least two not outs in the India innings, carved up by the umpires.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 December 2014)

Logique said:


> At least two not outs in the India innings, carved up by the umpires.




Tough luck.

If they weren't so arrogant as to dismiss the DRS as a white man's conspiracy against them, they could have had those wickets back. Lyon also had a couple go against him that could well have been reversed.

DRS is essential to avoid gripes about umpiring mistakes or bias, and the sooner India come into line with the rest of the world the better off they and the game will be.


----------



## IFocus (14 December 2014)

IFocus said:


> An *extraordinary*  all-round effort given the emotion of Phil Hughes tragic death




Correction must up mixed up the seed and water again


----------



## Logique (23 December 2014)

DRS - yes India can hardly complain.

Shane Watson - surely his time is up?  Both Johnson and Starc seem pretty handy with the bat.


----------



## dutchie (23 December 2014)

Logique said:


> DRS - yes India can hardly complain.
> 
> Shane Watson - surely his time is up?  Both Johnson and Starc seem pretty handy with the bat.




Can't understand how one team can boycott the DRS when every other country is using it.
Oh yeah that's right India generates a lot of *money *!

I agree Watson's time is up.  others on the fringe are Rogers, and on current form, with the bat, Haddin (no complaints with his keeping though).


----------



## SirRumpole (31 December 2014)

MS Dhoni retires from Test cricket at age 33 to concentrate on ODI and T20.

With all the money they can make on short forms of the game, Test cricket must be too much like hard work for some of them.

Dhoni's early retirement is a warning that Test cricket may have a limited future unless something is done o curtail the shorter forms of the game.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-12-30/ms-dhoni-retires-from-test-cricket/5993670


----------



## chiff (31 December 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> MS Dhoni retires from Test cricket at age 33 to concentrate on ODI and T20.
> 
> With all the money they can make on short forms of the game, Test cricket must be too much like hard work for some of them.
> 
> ...




If I heard correctly in my semi-sleep mode overnight-someone on the BBC said Dhoni  was on thirty million pounds a year from cricket.If so unbelievable, and hooly dooly!


----------



## SirRumpole (31 December 2014)

chiff said:


> If I heard correctly in my semi-sleep mode overnight-someone on the BBC said Dhoni  was on thirty million pounds a year from cricket.If so unbelievable, and hooly dooly!




I think that was Kholi on $30 mill pa, but Dhoni aint on peanuts either.


----------



## SirRumpole (6 August 2016)

What an embarrassing capitulation our team presented to us at Kandy and now at Gaulle. Barely 100 in the first innings and now three down in the last six over of the day.

If never seen a top class team so stuffed in the heads by a couple of not all that great spin bowlers, even given that they are playing away.

Will the people responsible resign ? I doubt it. Lehmann is there for another three years. It was up to him to make sure our players could play spin. What was he doing ?


----------



## noco (6 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> What an embarrassing capitulation our team presented to us at Kandy and now at Gaulle. Barely 100 in the first innings and now three down in the last six over of the day.
> 
> If never seen a top class team so stuffed in the heads by a couple of not all that great spin bowlers, even given that they are playing away.
> 
> Will the people responsible resign ? I doubt it. Lehmann is there for another three years. It was up to him to make sure our players could play spin. What was he doing ?




And the three wickets fell on a HAT TRICK.

We have three big week ends in Townsville starting today....then the ODI tri series between the Australian, India and South Africa "A" teams......Hope to see some better talent on show with these games.


----------



## dutchie (14 November 2016)

Thank god it's raining in Hobart again.


----------



## Tisme (14 November 2016)

dutchie said:


> Thank god it's raining in Hobart again.




They need to forget about hiring and firing on stats and get a Boonie with a few dozen slabs of hops stimulants, into the team. We need to relearn mongrel and winning.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> They need to forget about hiring and firing on stats and get a Boonie with a few dozen slabs of hops stimulants, into the team. We need to relearn mongrel and winning.




1-0 in the second innings. Will we last the day ?


----------



## pixel (14 November 2016)

A little boy petitions the Family Court to divorce his parents.
"They always beat me. Mum beats me. Her current bloke beats me. All my siblings, step siblings and half-siblings beat me. And when I go to Police or Social Services, they beat me too and send me back."
"So," asks the Judge, "Who do you want to adopt you and be your Foster Parents?"
His immediate reply, "The Aussie Cricket Team! They beat nobody!"


----------



## SirRumpole (14 November 2016)

pixel said:


> A little boy petitions the Family Court to divorce his parents.
> "They always beat me. Mum beats me. Her current bloke beats me. All my siblings, step siblings and half-siblings beat me. And when I go to Police or Social Services, they beat me too and send me back."
> "So," asks the Judge, "Who do you want to adopt you and be your Foster Parents?"
> His immediate reply, "The Aussie Cricket Team! They beat nobody!"




Cru el


----------



## Tisme (14 November 2016)

The one I heard today is that the primary schools are using the Australian cricket's stats to illustrate the ten times table.


----------



## dutchie (15 November 2016)

dutchie said:


> Thank god it's raining in Hobart again.




Rain did not help.

Australia lose by an innings.


----------



## Knobby22 (15 November 2016)

There needs to be at least 3 replacements for the next team, 5 wouldn't worry me.


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 November 2016)

Was very impressed with the line and length bowling by the saffers. Good pitch, bad pitch, that is how to bowl.


----------



## McLovin (15 November 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> Was very impressed with the line and length bowling by the saffers. Good pitch, bad pitch, that is how to bowl.




I agree. They've got some good young talent in their bowling lineup. Australia was woeful. That pudgy middle order continues to fail. The bigger problem is that there is very little depth to look to to fill the middle.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 November 2016)

McLovin said:


> I agree. They've got some good young talent in their bowling lineup. Australia was woeful. That pudgy middle order continues to fail. The bigger problem is that there is very little depth to look to to fill the middle.




Voges looks mentally out of form and should go. Ferguson hasn't had enough time to prove himself so probably has another spot. If Saun Marsh is fit he should come in for Voges. Burns should stay.

Realistically though, if the SA batsmen had to face their own bowling on that pitch they may well have met the same fate. The bowling was awesome.


----------



## sptrawler (15 November 2016)

Maybe it is just a result, of a diminishing pool, of kids doing sport.

Maybe it is a precursor to results in other sports, we can't seem to understand that we are becoming a lazy affluent society, our only problem is we don't have a population of 200million.


----------



## noco (15 November 2016)

sptrawler said:


> Maybe it is just a result, of a diminishing pool, of kids doing sport.
> 
> Maybe it is a precursor to results in other sports, we can't seem to understand that we are becoming a lazy affluent society, our only problem is we don't have a population of 200million.




Why isn't Aaron Finch in the team as an opener?.......I do believe we talent but the selectors don't seem to be willing to use it.

The other problem is I believe is we do not have an official batting coach..Somebody correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## McLovin (16 November 2016)

noco said:


> Why isn't Aaron Finch in the team as an opener?.......I do believe we talent but the selectors don't seem to be willing to use it.




Ninety six first class innings for 5 centuries and 20 fifties probably has something to do with it. He's great in short format cricket, but most of our players are. Having a higher T20 and ODI than first class average doesn't help his cause.


----------



## SirRumpole (16 November 2016)

McLovin said:


> Ninety six first class innings for 5 centuries and 20 fifties probably has something to do with it. He's great in short format cricket, but most of our players are. Having a higher T20 and ODI than first class average doesn't help his cause.




David Warner was once a T20 basher and look at him now.

Batsmen don't necessarily translate from short form to Tests, George Bailey didn't quite make it in Test cricket, but if there is no one else Finch is worth a try. Maybe down the order though, in Ferguson's position.


----------



## Knobby22 (16 November 2016)

sptrawler said:


> Maybe it is just a result, of a diminishing pool, of kids doing sport.
> 
> Maybe it is a precursor to results in other sports, we can't seem to understand that we are becoming a lazy affluent society, our only problem is we don't have a population of 200million.




I read in the Age today that the current plan was set up by a report from Don Argus!

Don Argus, the fool that as CEO took NAB from No.1 bank to No.4, the guy that made disastrous decisions as Chairman of BHP! His whole history is one failure after another (still got an Order of Australia though). I rate him one of the worst businessman over the last 30 years.  Why would you hire him to set the direction of Cricket!!


----------



## McLovin (16 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> David Warner was once a T20 basher and look at him now.
> 
> Batsmen don't necessarily translate from short form to Tests, George Bailey didn't quite make it in Test cricket, but if there is no one else Finch is worth a try. Maybe down the order though, in Ferguson's position.




Warner and Finch are more or less the same age. Warner has a first class average of 50, Finch has an average of 34. The takeaway is that Finch doesn't convert 50's to 100's. We'll end up where we were with Watson. I guess if it keeps going the way it is he may be worth a shot, I just don't have much confidence. Warner was pretty young when he moved to tests (and he's a freak), Finch is a career short form cricketer.


----------



## McLovin (16 November 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> I read in the Age today that the current plan was set up by a report from Don Argus!
> 
> Don Argus, the fool that as CEO took NAB from No.1 bank to No.4, the guy that made disastrous decisions as Chairman of BHP! His whole history is one failure after another (still got an Order of Australia though). I rate him one of the worst businessman over the last 30 years.  Why would you hire him to set the direction of Cricket!!




The Melbourne Club shows its colours again.


----------



## SirRumpole (16 November 2016)

McLovin said:


> Warner and Finch are more or less the same age. Warner has a first class average of 50, Finch has an average of 34. The takeaway is that Finch doesn't convert 50's to 100's. We'll end up where we were with Watson. I guess if it keeps going the way it is he may be worth a shot, I just don't have much confidence. Warner was pretty young when he moved to tests (and he's a freak), Finch is a career short form cricketer.




Well whatever, I think it's the coaching staff and administration, and maybe even the curators that have to take some share of the blame. Most of our pitches now are good batting tracks, so when an aberration comes along that takes spin, bounce or seam our batsmen can't handle it, and this is especially true when we play overseas because our ineptitude on any pitch that is not flat is now well known to our opponents.

If the sports scientists could design some sort of artificial practise pitch  that is favourable to bowlers of all types, maybe that would sharpen the batsmen's techniques and encourage more bowlers. We badly need a good leg spinner as Nathan Lyon appears to be losing his magic.


----------



## Ves (16 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> but if there is no one else Finch is worth a try.




No thanks,   can't even get a game for Victoria in the Shield cricket at the moment.


----------



## McLovin (16 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Well whatever, I think it's the coaching staff and administration, and maybe even the curators that have to take some share of the blame. Most of our pitches now are good batting tracks, so when an aberration comes along that takes spin, bounce or seam our batsmen can't handle it, and this is especially true when we play overseas because our ineptitude on any pitch that is not flat is now well known to our opponents.
> 
> If the sports scientists could design some sort of artificial practise pitch  that is favourable to bowlers of all types, maybe that would sharpen the batsmen's techniques and encourage more bowlers. We badly need a good leg spinner as Nathan Lyon appears to be losing his magic.




I agree. We couldn't win away from home but were flat track bullies, now we can't win at home unless we're playing in Adelaide or Brisbane, anything that isn't a billiard table is a batting collapse. A few years ago Tom Parker turned out a nice green deck, that started to turn on about day 3 and was a dust bowl by day 4, a traditional SCG wicket. Parts of the media and the Australian team wouldn't shut up about how they lost their home ground advantage. 

Cricket Australia needs to get it through their heads that no one wants to see both teams get 600 in their first innings and then play for a draw after 5 days. I guess to CA and Nine it's 5 days of advertising v 4. It's boring for the fans though. If test cricket wants to survive then it has to be about a battle between bat and ball.

Anyway, the trend in short form cricket is for big hits, as long as that's the emphasis then pitches will be made for batsman and the problem in the test side will continue.


----------



## dutchie (16 November 2016)

Australia done like a dinner, but South Africa cheated (ball tampering).

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sis-rubbing-saliva-mint-ball-Hobart-Test.html


----------



## SirRumpole (16 November 2016)

Rod Marsh resigns as chairman of selectors. His only honorable course of action.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-11-16/rod-marsh-resigns-as-chairman-of-selectors/8031170


----------



## SirRumpole (17 November 2016)

This may rule Voges out of the next Test. Even if medically fit it looks like he doesn't handle the bouncer too well these days.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-11-...icket-ball-concussed-sheffield-shield/8034470


----------



## SirRumpole (17 November 2016)

Just saw Jim Maxwell on ABC TV. Good to see he is recovering from his stroke.


----------



## sptrawler (17 November 2016)

I certainly hope, we are not going to get a news report, every time a cricketer gets hit in the helmet by a ball.

http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/wes...r/news-story/5bcefcdfda9e3edf0979cb6e96ecb573

It was not that long ago, Batsmen didn't wear helmets, but I guess we have a changed norm.


----------



## SirRumpole (17 November 2016)

sptrawler said:


> I certainly hope, we are not going to get a news report, every time a cricketer gets hit in the helmet by a ball.
> 
> http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/wes...r/news-story/5bcefcdfda9e3edf0979cb6e96ecb573
> 
> It was not that long ago, Batsmen didn't wear helmets, but I guess we have a changed norm.




Concussion is no trivial matter. The fact that Voges has suffered one indicates that a helmet that was designed to prevent such a thing doesn't appear to be working.


----------



## Ves (17 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Concussion is no trivial matter. The fact that Voges has suffered one indicates that a helmet that was designed to prevent such a thing doesn't appear to be working.



I don't think helmets are designed to stop concussions in any sport.  They're designed to stop skull fracturing.

A helmet I suspect cannot stop the brain from crashing against the inside of the skull,  which causes the concussion.


----------



## sptrawler (17 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Concussion is no trivial matter. The fact that Voges has suffered one indicates that a helmet that was designed to prevent such a thing doesn't appear to be working.




The obvious answer for people such as yourself, is to replace the cricket ball with a tennis ball, problem solved.

Is there any wonder, the Country is in the sorry state it finds itself, everyone wants it all to be easy.

Just a lazy attitude is prevailing, rather than a get on with it, or get out attitude.

If cricket didn't have a degree of danger, that required a degree of skill and ability to overcome it, no one would watch it.

It would be as boring as this thread.

When you really think about it Trevor Chappel was ahead of his time, we will have to bowl underarm in the end. 
What a stuffed up world.
Labor and the media, have certainly made us a bunch of woosies, it is a sad end to a proud nation.IMO


----------



## SirRumpole (17 November 2016)

sptrawler said:


> The obvious answer for people such as yourself, is to replace the cricket ball with a tennis ball, problem solved.
> 
> Is there any wonder, the Country is in the sorry state it finds itself, everyone wants it all to be easy.
> 
> ...




Yeah, just what we need. Some f.cking old codger sitting in an armchair watching people get hit in the head for fun. I bet you just laughed your head off when Phil Hughes got killed. Moron.


----------



## sptrawler (17 November 2016)

I think the Australian cricket team needs to get a new uniform, they could chose one of these.

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/194147433910649881/

Then all they need, is a runner.


----------



## sptrawler (17 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Yeah, just what we need. Some f.cking old codger sitting in an armchair watching people get hit in the head for fun. I bet you just laughed your head off when Phil Hughes got killed. Moron.




Nobody wants to see anybody get killed, but to take all risk out of a sport that has a hard object being delivered at high speed is impossible. Moron.

It is like saying moto GP riders, that are riding motorbikes at 320 km/hr, shouldn't get hurt if they come off.
It is just dumb emotional crap, these people are experts at what they do and get paid for the entertainment, danger is a part of it.FFS

Why not have cricket with tennis balls? Moto GP on 50cc mopeds? Boxing without contact?
Christ, sign me up for $1m per season, for any of them.

Where are you coming from, you don't want any danger in any sport? Or just cricket?

You've been listening to too many ABC, Fairfax reports.


----------



## SirRumpole (17 November 2016)

sptrawler said:


> Nobody wants to see anybody get killed, but to take all risk out of a sport that has a hard object being delivered at high speed is impossible. Moron.
> 
> It is like saying moto GP riders, that are riding motorbikes at 320 km/hr, shouldn't get hurt if they come off.
> It is just dumb emotional crap, these people are experts at what they do and get paid for the entertainment, danger is a part of it.FFS
> ...




Danger is great fun untill it kills someone.

 I get a lot more pleasure watching Hazlewood or Starc clean bowling a batsman with a swinging yorker than I do watching a batsman get hit on the head. A yorker is skill, a bouncer requires very little skill at all. To each their own I suppose but next time you face up to Rabada or Philander, please let me know I'd love to watch. You won't be wearing a helmet I presume ? Not much danger wearing one of those is there ? And while you're at it, don't wear a box or pads either. Only wimps wear those.


----------



## sptrawler (17 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Danger is great fun untill it kills someone.
> 
> I get a lot more pleasure watching Hazlewood or Starc clean bowling a batsman with a swinging yorker than I do watching a batsman get hit on the head. A yorker is skill, a bouncer requires very little skill at all. To each their own I suppose but next time you face up to Rabada or Philander, please let me know I'd love to watch. You won't be wearing a helmet I presume ? Not much danger wearing one of those is there ? And while you're at it, don't wear a box or pads either. Only wimps wear those.




What about the guy's who die in all other sports? do they count less. Moron

How many cricketers have died from a bouncer, wearing a helmet? NOT MANY

How many died pre helmets?

If it's an issue and we should be using non aggressive bowling, just use a soft ball.

A soft ball still swings, still spins, still catches the edges. Mate you are full of it.

Next when a batsman dies from a ruptured testicle, or a ball to the heart (which has happened), what do you do then?

Typical left wing emotional over the top reaction, rather than facing facts.IMO

Wouldn't batsmen love it, if all that can be bowled is full lengh and yorkers, can't wait to see the drawn matches


----------



## SirRumpole (17 November 2016)

sptrawler said:


> What about the guy's who die in all other sports? do they count less. Moron




This is a cricket thread, but if you take Formula 1 massive efforts have been made to make it safer, so it won't be of any interest to you to watch knowing that it's unlikely that anyone will get killed.


----------



## SirRumpole (17 November 2016)

sptrawler said:


> A soft ball still swings, still spins, still catches the edges. Mate you are full of it.




Get out of your armchair mate, get out on the field in front of an express bowler and show us what you're made of.

At this point in time a "No ball" is called if a delivery is above waist height on the full. Why ? If it hits someone in the stomach it would seem to be deemed more dangerous than one that hits a batsman on the head.

A no ball could be called if a delivery is over shoulder height. That would discourage potentially dangerous deliveries. The bowler still gets to play with a hard ball , they can hit the batsman on the body for your pleasure, but the chances of killing someone is reduced. Any problem with that ?


----------



## sptrawler (17 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Get out of your armchair mate, get out on the field in front of an express bowler and show us what you're made of.




Been there done that and it is scary.


----------



## sptrawler (17 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Get out of your armchair mate, get out on the field in front of an express bowler and show us what you're made of.
> 
> At this point in time a "No ball" is called if a delivery is above waist height on the full. Why ? If it hits someone in the stomach it would seem to be deemed more dangerous than one that hits a batsman on the head.
> 
> A no ball could be called if a delivery is over shoulder height. That would discourage potentially dangerous deliveries. The bowler still gets to play with a hard ball , they can hit the batsman on the body for your pleasure, but the chances of killing someone is reduced. Any problem with that ?




That is exactly why cricket will die a natural death.

Just more good old left wing crap.

Nobody wants to watch five days of nothing, the world has moved on Test cricket has become boring.
That is why 20/20, big bash has taken over, but that will become baseball eventually, but hey that's what you guys want.

Just read your description above, it sounds like baseball to me.lol


----------



## sptrawler (17 November 2016)

See Rumpole, just another case of left wing social engineering, that will change part of our DNA, to become some sad arsed outcome that everyone hates.lol


----------



## SirRumpole (18 November 2016)

sptrawler said:


> See Rumpole, just another case of left wing social engineering, that will change part of our DNA, to become some sad arsed outcome that everyone hates.lol




Hah, I just had a vision of someone of the looney far Right, like Julius Caesar at the Colosseum , thumbs down as people were fed to the lions or forced to kill each other.

Some of us have moved on from that, others apparently haven't.



I take it you don't watch tennis, or golf ? Not much danger in them, only skill. Maybe they don't appeal to recessive gene types.


----------



## sptrawler (18 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Hah, I just had a vision of someone of the looney far Right, like Julius Caesar at the Colosseum , thumbs down as people were fed to the lions or forced to kill each other.
> 
> Some of us have moved on from that, others apparently haven't.



Like I said cricket will die a natural death, because of people like yourself, it will become non viable.

Then in 10 years time, you will be going on about Lillie and Thompson and the great times, I hope you tell your grand kids how you helped get rid of cricket.


----------



## sptrawler (18 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Hah, I just had a vision of someone of the looney far Right, like Julius Caesar at the Colosseum , thumbs down as people were fed to the lions or forced to kill each other.
> 
> Some of us have moved on from that, others apparently haven't.
> .




What you want the bowler running down the field and saying sorry? maybe a hug and a free hit.

Jeez you really are in a sad place, god help us if someone wants to attack us.

Maybe we can send you wearing a pinny and carrying anzac biscuits.


----------



## SirRumpole (18 November 2016)

sptrawler said:


> What you want the bowler running down the field and saying sorry? maybe a hug and a free hit.
> 
> Jeez you really are in a sad place, god help us if someone wants to attack us.
> 
> Maybe we can send you wearing a pinny and carrying anzac biscuits.




Haven't you even got the wit to be able to differentiate between a game and a war ? 

What do you think Sean Abbott said to Phil Hughes when he was unconscious on the pitch ? "Serves you right you little prick" ? 

Geez, call this progress ?


----------



## sptrawler (18 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Haven't you even got the wit to be able to differentiate between a game and a war ?
> 
> What do you think Sean Abbott said to Phil Hughes when he was unconscious on the pitch ? "Serves you right you little prick" ?
> 
> Geez, call this progress ?




Well that is your statement, I am sure he would be feeling pretty sick, if he knew the guy was dying. 
Obviously you think he was just a nasty prick, I think that is sad, for you.

What I was talking about was the Lillie, Thompson times, when English batsmen **** their pants.

Also the West Indies Michael Holding, Andy Roberts, Joel Garner and Collin Crofts were bowling, all other teams were facing faster bowling with less protection.

Here is an extract from Mike Brearley English captain, regarding Dennis Liliee:

He was the perfect fast bowler: quick, hostile and accurate. He naturally swung the ball away, which is so much more lethal when done at his kind of pace. And he had a magnificent physique. As with Allan Donald more recently, he was so well proportioned that when you came up close he seemed taller than he actually was. His run-up and action were immaculate, left arm high and bent at elbow and wrist, menacing acceleration (with occasional speed wobble) and a full follow-through. He would always prefer to attack than defend. He was courageous and persistent, coming back with the same energy at the end of a day as he'd had at the beginning. He was also shrewd, a master of bowling as pitches got slower and the bounce lower, as well, of course, as when there was bounce and movement. He was a captain's dream.

That is from an opposing captain, haven't you got the wit to differentiate between winning and losing.
No Sorry that isn't fair, I know you want the lowest common denominator, the problem is I don't.

Actually I just re read your post, that is fuc&ing nasty, no one should be hung on the field of play, for an on the heat of the moment comment. 
If he knew the guy was in a critical condition, he probably would have been scared to death,
 anyone would.
But because he didn't know, he probably said something, he now regrets and obviously no one will let him forget it.
Yep, that is Australia, your standing in it.


----------



## SirRumpole (18 November 2016)

sptrawler said:


> Actually I just re read your post, that is fuc&ing nasty, no one should be hung on the field of play, for an on the heat of the moment comment.
> If he knew the guy was in a critical condition, he probably would have been scared to death,
> anyone would.
> But because he didn't know, he probably said something, he now regrets and obviously no one will let him forget it.
> Yep, that is Australia, your standing in it.




I never said Abbott denigrated Hughes when he was decked. That was a sarcastic comment in response to your comment about bowlers wearing frocks or some rubbish. As soon as Hughes went down Abbott would have been appalled the same as anyone else. So lets try and prevent this sort of thing in the future instead of just saying "it's all part of the game". Getting batsmen out is the purpose of bowling not causing serious injury.


----------



## noco (25 November 2016)

Well, Faf du Plessis may have made a heroic ton but his cunning declaration back fired on him.

He obviously thought his 12 over blast at the Aussies without Warner would have produced a rout of a revamped top order.

One has to admire the two make shift openers even though they only made 14.....Du Plessis may live to regret his decision to declare.

I hope the new Aussie team do well.


----------



## SirRumpole (25 November 2016)

noco said:


> Well, Faf du Plessis may have made a heroic ton but his cunning declaration back fired on him.
> 
> He obviously thought his 12 over blast at the Aussies without Warner would have produced a rout of a revamped top order.
> 
> ...




Yes, well lets wait and see. A number of times the openers have put on good runs then the rest of the team has collapsed. Hopefully the new boys may have some more grit. 

The day-night tests are great. Pink ball is easier to see and the batsmen haven't got it all their own way like they did at Adelaide for centuries. It may not last 5 days but will be interesting while it does last.


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 November 2016)

Aussies have their mojo back sparked by Usman Khawaja. Great technique and his relaxed demeanour helps bat for long periods to accumulate big scores. That filthy, disgusting KFC advert is at the gnaw factor stage. They should smarten up and make three adverts for the series because after awhile I believe the repetition turns people away.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 November 2016)

127 to win.

We should sail in.


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 November 2016)

Renshaw made a good decision using a bat with a hole in it. Has managed to squeeze the ball through it many times.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 November 2016)

Phew , that was close !


----------



## noco (27 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Phew , that was close !




I had no doubt what so ever.......The Aussies did it with ease and they can all thumb their noses at Faf Plussis.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (15 December 2016)

Warne a huge wrap for Yasir -maybe because he coaches him.


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 December 2016)

Commentators heaping praise on an Aussie cricket team that has done well against an average (batting and bowling) Pakistan team.   Handscomb and Renshaw have huge holes in their batting. Handscomb will be out LBW more often than not and Renshaw will be caught out more often than not. Maybe the Saffas need to come back and expose Aussie cricket weaknesses again.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 January 2017)

How about they call Nathan Nathan, or Nat or Nate or Nato?  

Gary/Gaz isn't working for me.


----------



## SirRumpole (6 January 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> Commentators heaping praise on an Aussie cricket team that has done well against an average (batting and bowling) Pakistan team.  Handscomb and Renshaw have huge holes in their batting. Handscomb will be out LBW more often than not and Renshaw will be caught out more often than not. Maybe the Saffas need to come back and expose Aussie cricket weaknesses again.




As fas as I'm concerned we are back to square one. We should be winning on our own turf, most teams seem to be able to do that, but after the South African debacle the selectors had to do something and now we are back to where we should be on our own territory.

I shudder to think what is going to happen to us in India though. India are the best team in the world and doubly so on their own grounds. Having just thrashed England 4-0, they will hardly be breaking into a sweat contemplating playing our team of rookies most of whom have no experience on Indian pitches.

IMO we will be lucky not to lose more than 2 Tests. If that happens we can at least say we are twice as good as England.


----------



## McLovin (7 January 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> As fas as I'm concerned we are back to square one. We should be winning on our own turf, most teams seem to be able to do that, but after the South African debacle the selectors had to do something and now we are back to where we should be on our own territory.
> 
> I shudder to think what is going to happen to us in India though. India are the best team in the world and doubly so on their own grounds. Having just thrashed England 4-0, they will hardly be breaking into a sweat contemplating playing our team of rookies most of whom have no experience on Indian pitches.
> 
> IMO we will be lucky not to lose more than 2 Tests. If that happens we can at least say we are twice as good as England.




Pakistan tied a 4 test series in England in the last northern summer. Wouldn't that make us better than England already? 

We should bring back Mitchell Marsh after his performance in Sri Lanka. Steve O'Keefe was looking alright in Sri Lanka too until he got injured. So we take two spinners, Hazlewood is looking great, as is Starc and the batting lineup isn't looking as pudgy in the middle as it was. I doubt we will win, but I wouldn't be surprised if we can eek out a couple of draws.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 January 2017)

McLovin said:


> Pakistan tied a 4 test series in England in the last northern summer. Wouldn't that make us better than England already?
> 
> We should bring back Mitchell Marsh after his performance in Sri Lanka. Steve O'Keefe was looking alright in Sri Lanka too until he got injured. So we take two spinners, Hazlewood is looking great, as is Starc and the batting lineup isn't looking as pudgy in the middle as it was. I doubt we will win, but I wouldn't be surprised if we can eek out a couple of draws.




Lyon is obviously one of the spinners, but I'm not sure about O'Keefe. He doesn't spin the ball so how will he get batsmen out ? 

Warne seems pretty keen on Swepson who is bowling in BBL. If there's going to be an outsider, maybe he's the one.


----------



## McLovin (7 January 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Lyon is obviously one of the spinners, but I'm not sure about O'Keefe. He doesn't spin the ball so how will he get batsmen out ?
> 
> Warne seems pretty keen on Swepson who is bowling in BBL. If there's going to be an outsider, maybe he's the one.




I was at a lunch at the SCG during the test and they had a former test batsman doing a Q and A who said O'Keefe is one of the hardest bowlers to pick because of how he flights the ball and releases it. It doesn't show up on TV, but apparently facing him is quite a challenge. He's got a first class average of 23, so he's really no pushover.

Warne was keen on Michael Beer, and was raving about Shah before this test series.


----------



## Ves (7 January 2017)

McLovin said:


> Warne was keen on Michael Beer, and was raving about Shah before this test series.



Listening to Warney over the last few years and his suggestions of which spinner(s) should be picked in the Australian side,  I think it's safe to say he doesn't follow the first class season here very closely.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 January 2017)

McLovin said:


> I was at a lunch at the SCG during the test and they had a former test batsman doing a Q and A who said O'Keefe is one of the hardest bowlers to pick because of how he flights the ball and releases it. It doesn't show up on TV, but apparently facing him is quite a challenge. He's got a first class average of 23, so he's really no pushover.
> 
> Warne was keen on Michael Beer, and was raving about Shah before this test series.




There is (or should be) room for 3 spinners. Lyon & O'Keefe and one of Zampa, Swepson and maybe Fawed Ahmed. I think we need another leggie because Indian batsmen eat out on off spinners.


----------



## McLovin (7 January 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> There is (or should be) room for 3 spinners. Lyon & O'Keefe and one of Zampa, Swepson and maybe Fawed Ahmed. I think we need another leggie because Indian batsmen eat out on off spinners.




Yeah I agree on taking three spinners. Ahmed would be my pick, played plenty of FC matches in Pakistan, but I really do wonder if there is enough depth to in Australia to field three test match spinners. You could also take a guy like Trent Copeland. He's too slow for Australian pitches, but he does get the ball moving through the air, can make it seam around and is hard to score off. I reckon in India he would do very well. In the Shield he and O'Keefe usually bowl together and both can really tie down an end.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 January 2017)

I wish Michael Clark would SHUT UP.


----------



## noco (20 January 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I wish Michael Clark would SHUT UP.




Don't you believe in free speech?


----------



## Logique (21 January 2017)

I didn't like the Big Bash in the beginning. But Gilchrist and Ponting are serious media talents, and carry the format along.

Test cricket? Move over the Wagga boys, and Michael Clark too (what's the off-air sniggering at Bill Lawry about?).  Gilly and Punter are needed to freshen up the long format.


----------



## SirRumpole (22 January 2017)

Good idea, ban alcohol advertising and sponsorship of cricket. 

*Doctors call for ban on alcohol sponsorship of cricket*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-01-22/doctors-call-for-ban-on-alcohol-sponsorship-of-cricket/8198706


----------



## SirRumpole (30 January 2017)

One of the great one day innings ever unfortunately unrewarded.

146 no by Marcus Stoinis (and 3 wickets) in a 6 run loss to NZ.

I reckon he will be in the Aus team both ODI and Tests for quite a while.

Pack your bags and head back to Aus Mitchell Marsh, you are history.


----------



## noco (30 January 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> One of the great one day innings ever unfortunately unrewarded.
> 
> 146 no by Marcus Stoinis (and 3 wickets) in a 6 run loss to NZ.
> 
> ...




Yeah Rumpy, with 6 runs to get off 3 overs, they should have $hit it in.


----------



## SirRumpole (25 February 2017)

Hooda believe it. Beating India by 333 runs on their own soil.

Great show lads.


----------



## noco (25 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Hooda believe it. Beating India by 333 runs on their own soil.
> 
> Great show lads.




Absolutely magnificent........A change in the chairman of selectors with Trevor Hohns was the best thing that happened.

Shane Warne has lots of egg on his face tonight.........He said yesterday, O'keefe was hopeless and should never have been selected.


----------



## McLovin (25 February 2017)

McLovin said:


> I was at a lunch at the SCG during the test and they had a former test batsman doing a Q and A who said O'Keefe is one of the hardest bowlers to pick because of how he flights the ball and releases it. It doesn't show up on TV, but apparently facing him is quite a challenge. He's got a first class average of 23, so he's really no pushover.
> 
> Warne was keen on Michael Beer, and was raving about Shah before this test series.




Va, va voom! What an awesome bowling effort!


----------



## SirRumpole (26 February 2017)

McLovin said:


> Va, va voom! What an awesome bowling effort!




Yes it was a great bowling performance.

What was unbelievable was India's ineptitude in batting against spin on their own wickets when Australia made two scores of 250+ on the same pitch.

India made an obvious attempt to produce a pitch that suited them and they were hoist on their own petard. Serves them right.

I doubt if they will play that badly again, but they got an enormous scare and must realise that the Aussies are there to play and are not be taken lightly. Best match I've seen for a while, after Melbourne last year.

Also good to see Lyon get some wickets at the end, he deserved more.


----------



## McLovin (8 March 2017)

McLovin said:


> We should bring back Mitchell Marsh after his performance in Sri Lanka.




Let me withdraw this comment. He's been just awful. He was taken because he plays spin so well but he's looked in all sorts, although to be fair Ashwin was bowling amazingly. Maybe playing spin on a flat Australian track doesn't mean you can play it in India. 

This has been such an entertaining series so far.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 March 2017)

McLovin said:


> Let me withdraw this comment. He's been just awful. He was taken because he plays spin so well but he's looked in all sorts, although to be fair Ashwin was bowling amazingly. Maybe playing spin on a flat Australian track doesn't mean you can play it in India.
> 
> This has been such an entertaining series so far.




Agree about Mitchell Marsh in this series. He hardly bowled at all and if he's not going to bowl then he should be replaced for another batsman. Kawajha  should be the man. 

We sorely need some more depth in the batting following the latest collapse.

I feel sorry for our bowlers who worked their guts out only to be let down by the batsmen.

No doubt it was a tricky pitch though. In fact I think the pitches have been so dodgy it's almost a lottery as to who wins the toss wins the match.


----------



## McLovin (8 March 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> We sorely need some more depth in the batting following the latest collapse.




That pitch was almost unplayable on the final day. Unpredictable bounce and Ashwin ripping it 90 degrees off the deck. Interesting stat is that the highest ever 4th innings total at that ground is 120 in first class cricket.


----------



## Ves (8 March 2017)

McLovin said:


> He was taken because he plays spin so well



I've seen this line of thinking a bit this week.

Where did it come from?  There is nothing in his first class or Test match stats that show the statement is even remotely true.


----------



## Ves (8 March 2017)

McLovin said:


> That pitch was almost unplayable on the final day. Unpredictable bounce and Ashwin ripping it 90 degrees off the deck. Interesting stat is that the highest ever 4th innings total at that ground is 120 in first class cricket.



Adding to this,  if I recall,  there is only a handful of times a visiting team has ever chased 187 or more against the home-side at any ground in India.

India has always been one of those places where batting first has a big advantage due to the nature of the pitches.


----------



## McLovin (8 March 2017)

Ves said:


> I've seen this line of thinking a bit this week.
> 
> Where did it come from?  There is nothing in his first class or Test match stats that show the statement is even remotely true.




Lol. You don't believe that someone who grew up playing at the WACA wouldn't be handy against spin?


----------



## McLovin (8 March 2017)

Ves said:


> Adding to this,  if I recall,  there is only a handful of times a visiting team has ever chased 187 or more against the home-side at any ground in India.
> 
> India has always been one of those places where batting first has a big advantage due to the nature of the pitches.




Yes you're probably right about that. To be honest, I find this sort of cricket more enjoyable to watch than  both sides going 2/700 (dec) in their first innings then playing an inevitable draw. The curators here could probably learn a thing or two as could Cricket Australia about what the fans actually want to see.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 March 2017)

McLovin said:


> Yes you're probably right about that. To be honest, I find this sort of cricket more enjoyable to watch than  both sides going 2/700 (dec) in their first innings then playing an inevitable draw. The curators here could probably learn a thing or two as could Cricket Australia about what the fans actually want to see.




India made some massive scores against England on other Indian wickets. It's very strange to go from that to dustbowl spinning pitches. One extreme to the the other.

I like giving spinners a chance, but the last two matches have been too dependent on who wins the toss imo. Opening the bowling with spinners is a sign of doctored pitches.


----------



## Ves (8 March 2017)

McLovin said:


> Yes you're probably right about that. To be honest, I find this sort of cricket more enjoyable to watch than  both sides going 2/700 (dec) in their first innings then playing an inevitable draw. The curators here could probably learn a thing or two as could Cricket Australia about what the fans actually want to see.



I agree, it's absolutely riveting to watch.  Something feels like it happens every ball due to the utter unpredictability of the pitch.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 March 2017)

Looks like debate about Mitch Marsh is now irrelevant. 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-03-...rom-india-tour-due-to-shoulder-injury/8336908


----------



## macca (10 March 2017)

Oh Dear !! Mitchell Starc is out for the rest of the tour.
Stress fractures


----------



## SirRumpole (10 March 2017)

macca said:


> Oh Dear !! Mitchell Starc is out for the rest of the tour.
> Stress fractures




Bad news indeed.


----------



## noco (16 March 2017)

Australia wins the toss in the 3 rd test at Ranchi.....Australia to bat first of a typical Indian doctored pitch to suit their spinners.


----------



## noco (16 March 2017)

The Aussies finish day one of the 3rd test. 4/299...Smithie got a ton and Maxi is not far off.


----------



## Ves (17 March 2017)

noco said:


> Australia to bat first of a typical Indian doctored pitch to suit their spinners.



Still laughing at this,  the Australian media,  and obviously some of the supporters,  got confused by the color of the soil. There were a few comments on reddit by the locals pointing this out by of course no one over here bothered listening.

At the moment this pitch looks pretty flat.  It'll be harder to bat on come day 4 and 5,   but I wouldn't be surprised if it holds up long enough for India to post a strong first innings score if they bat well.

I wouldn't want to bat last on this pitch.  But I also wouldn't want to bat third on it if India make 600-700.

I think it's hard to make an argument that it's "doctored."  And the fact that this claim was made before anyone had even faced a ball is even more bizarre.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 March 2017)

OH SHITE.


----------



## noco (19 March 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> OH SHITE.




Australia needs a miracle.


----------



## dutchie (20 March 2017)

Australia fought hard and got a respectable draw. Points decision to Australia.

Looks like the Indians will have to doctor the next pitch even more.


----------



## noco (20 March 2017)

dutchie said:


> Australia fought hard and got a respectable draw. Points decision to Australia.
> 
> Looks like the Indians will have to doctor the next pitch even more.




We can now all raise the middle finger of our right hand to Mr. Cocky Kohli.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 March 2017)

Fine effort that.


----------



## dutchie (24 March 2017)

dutchie said:


> Australia fought hard and got a respectable draw. Points decision to Australia.
> 
> Looks like the Indians will have to doctor the next pitch even more.




Indian ‘pitch doctor’ Daljit Singh arrives in Dharamsala ahead of fourth Test

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...t/news-story/7694bfe25a1940aca69fee379f46071a

THE Indian pitch doctor who gave the kiss of death to the horror wicket in Pune has arrived in Dharamsala to deliver his orders for Saturday’s fourth Test decider.


----------



## bellenuit (24 March 2017)

dutchie said:


> Indian ‘pitch doctor’ Daljit Singh arrives in Dharamsala ahead of fourth Test
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...t/news-story/7694bfe25a1940aca69fee379f46071a
> 
> THE Indian pitch doctor who gave the kiss of death to the horror wicket in Pune has arrived in Dharamsala to deliver his orders for Saturday’s fourth Test decider.




I don't follow cricket much, but shouldn't the ICC insist that the pitch be up to a certain standard? Shouldn't the home side be fined/penalised/whatever if the pitch is deliberately damaged to favour their side, particularly if that is not the way it is normally held for non international matches.


----------



## dutchie (24 March 2017)

bellenuit said:


> I don't follow cricket much, but shouldn't the ICC insist that the pitch be up to a certain standard? Shouldn't the home side be fined/penalised/whatever if the pitch is deliberately damaged to favour their side, particularly if that is not the way it is normally held for non international matches.




India dominates the ICC


----------



## Ves (24 March 2017)

bellenuit said:


> I don't follow cricket much, but shouldn't the ICC insist that the pitch be up to a certain standard? Shouldn't the home side be fined/penalised/whatever if the pitch is deliberately damaged to favour their side, particularly if that is not the way it is normally held for non international matches.



All of the above can and does happen.

But if you're reading Murdoch websites they love to gloss over this stuff and sensationalise everything (whilst not giving the whole picture) because otherwise no one would bother clicking on the articles.


----------



## bellenuit (24 March 2017)

Ves said:


> All of the above can and does happen.
> 
> But if you're reading Murdoch websites they love to gloss over this stuff and sensationalise everything (whilst not giving the whole picture) because otherwise no one would bother clicking on the articles.




I read it on Apple News which is a news aggregator, so I don't recall the original source. So if it can and does happen (fines/penalties etc.), has it happened on this tour?


----------



## Ves (24 March 2017)

bellenuit said:


> I read it on Apple News which is a news aggregator, so I don't recall the original source. So if it can and does happen (fines/penalties etc.), has it happened on this tour?



Yeah they got fined for the pitch at Pune.  As it's a 'first warning' (pitch rating has to be 'poor' to get these) the fine isn't significant.  However, if they got another 'poor' pitch rating,  then the penalties will increase significantly.   The pitch ratings as far as I recall are completed by the match referee.

I thought the pitches in the 2nd and 3rd Tests were pretty acceptable.

There's not really an advantage in preparing a 'poor' pitch any way,  because it decreases the impact of the skill gap between two sides.  For instance most spinners can be dangerous on a raging turner (or complete dust bowl),  like most pace bowlers are hard to face on a green top.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 March 2017)

Kohli in doubt for 4th Test with shoulder injury.

Not that he's been a great asset for them with the bat.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/spo...a/news-story/ef878b3e701997051cc4bda857fb9dfb


----------



## noco (25 March 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Kohli in doubt for 4th Test with shoulder injury.
> 
> Not that he's been a great asset for them with the bat.
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/spo...a/news-story/ef878b3e701997051cc4bda857fb9dfb




Without Kohli we might now see some sanity returned on the field.


----------



## James Robinson (26 March 2017)

Australia is in form now in India.


----------



## McLovin (26 March 2017)

Ves said:


> I thought the pitches in the 2nd and 3rd Tests were pretty acceptable.
> 
> There's not really an advantage in preparing a 'poor' pitch any way,  because it decreases the impact of the skill gap between two sides.  For instance most spinners can be dangerous on a raging turner (or complete dust bowl),  like most pace bowlers are hard to face on a green top.




Agree on the 2nd and 3rd test pitch conditions, they were OK.

Home sides have been prepping pitches that suit themselves since Jesus was opening for Bethlehem. Australia does it all the time with those flat, fast wickets. Pune was unacceptable, but, imo, pitch variation is one of the joys of test cricket. There's too many pool tables as it is.

Remember this from the late 90's...


Pretty sure that's the only test to be have been abandoned because of a dangerous pitch.


----------



## Ves (28 March 2017)

McLovin said:


> Home sides have been prepping pitches that suit themselves since Jesus was opening for Bethlehem. Australia does it all the time with those flat, fast wickets. Pune was unacceptable, but, imo, pitch variation is one of the joys of test cricket. There's too many pool tables as it is.



Agree 100%.   There's a big difference between preparing a pitch with 'local' conditions and preparing a 'poor' pitch IMO.



> Remember this from the late 90's...
> 
> Pretty sure that's the only test to be have been abandoned because of a dangerous pitch.



I think there was another Test between England and the West Indies in the Caribbean about 5-10 years ago that was abandoned after only a few overs because the pitch was absolutely unplayable and dangerous.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 March 2017)

Well we gave it a good shot. But why do we still have batting collapses at crucial times ?


----------



## noco (28 March 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Well we gave it a good shot. But why do we still have batting collapses at crucial times ?



I would say it is the quality of Indian bowlers......


----------



## sptrawler (29 March 2017)

Well it is good to see, that a degree of competitive anger has surfaced, all this hugs and kisses does my head in.
For Christ sake, your out there to win, not make friends, you get paid a lot of money to win not group hug.
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-03-28/ill-never-be-friends-with-aussies-again-says-kohli/8394784

If you want to have really nice people playing, and want to pay them $500,000, send their Mothers over there. WTF is going on?
Hissy fits at a 100 paces, it is just ludicrous.


----------



## Tisme (29 March 2017)

sptrawler said:


> Well it is good to see, that a degree of competitive anger has surfaced, all this hugs and kisses does my head in.
> For Christ sake, your out there to win, not make friends, you get paid a lot of money to win not group hug.
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-03-28/ill-never-be-friends-with-aussies-again-says-kohli/8394784
> 
> ...




I guess it matters what an Indian thinks of Australian?  Anyone ever had business dealings with Indians?


----------



## SirRumpole (29 March 2017)

Tisme said:


> I guess it matters what an Indian thinks of Australian?  Anyone ever had business dealings with Indians?




A relative of mine has had some business dealings with Indians and reckons they are all cheats, but not as bad as the Chinese.


----------



## noco (29 March 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> A relative of mine has had some business dealings with Indians and reckons they are all cheats, but not as bad as the Chinese.




Off Topic a bit.

I can confirm that with my experience in doing business in Fiji......43% of the population are Indians and 45% Nationals......Most of the Government departments are run by Indians along with most of the shops.....I hated buying from them and hated doing business with them......When selling to them they were always be  on the take in a very shrewd way.......If you walked past one of their shops,  they would physically grab you by the arm to pull you inside.

Many people, including our politicians do not understand why there have been so many attempted coup d'etat by the Indians in Fiji......The Indians want to take over the country and that is when the army steps in as did Colonel Frank Banimarana (forgive my spelling) took over in the last coup.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 April 2017)

Just what Cricket Australia doesn't need, another bogan.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-04-...-for-comments-at-cricket-nsw-function/8424798


----------



## Ves (7 April 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Just what Cricket Australia doesn't need, another bogan.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-04-...-for-comments-at-cricket-nsw-function/8424798



It looks like he didn't just get fined.

He got banned for the entire domestic one day season.

What the **** did he say?  LOL


----------



## McLovin (30 August 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Well we gave it a good shot. But why do we still have batting collapses at crucial times ?




Probably good to revisit this question again! 

That pitch is again pretty poor, but we are now officially the worst team to play in the sub-continent, including Zimbabwe who haven't won a test, anywhere, in years.

Al Hasan is now the first player ever in test cricket to take a fifer against every other test playing country, with the current nine countries playing. He's pretty entertaining to watch.


----------



## SirRumpole (30 August 2017)

McLovin said:


> Probably good to revisit this question again!
> 
> That pitch is again pretty poor, but we are now officially the worst team to play in the sub-continent, including Zimbabwe who haven't won a test, anywhere, in years.
> 
> Al Hasan is now the first player ever in test cricket to take a fifer against every other test playing country, with the current nine countries playing. He's pretty entertaining to watch.




Keep hoping. Only 2 down so far and 160 to get.

Touch and go I reckon.


----------



## SirRumpole (30 August 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Keep hoping. Only 2 down so far and 160 to get.
> 
> Touch and go I reckon.




PS. I think we badly need a good leg-spinner.


----------



## SirRumpole (31 August 2017)

Shocking sub-standard pitch. A spinner nearly knocks the keeper's head off with one ball, and hits his ankle with another. 

Saying that, perhaps our lads should have to repay some of their bloated pay packets back if they lose.


----------



## dutchie (31 August 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> PS. I think we badly need a good leg-spinner.



And some batsmen who can play spin!


----------



## sptrawler (8 March 2018)

I wonder what all the drama is about, regarding the David Warner sledge? 
From what I've read in the past, the Aussie's are the best sledger's going, so don't become a cry baby when it comes back.
Jeez girls, get on with the cricket, or throw a few punches, something to make it interesting.


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 March 2018)

I saw that video of the confrontation on the stairway and lil Davey was ready to get it on. Like a lil Staffy Terrier. Lol.


----------



## dutchie (13 March 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> I saw that video of the confrontation on the stairway and lil Davey was ready to get it on. Like a lil Staffy Terrier. Lol.



More like a hypocritical bore than a staffy. If your happy to sledge in cricket, which to me is ultra childish, then you need to be able to take it. Warner to his detriment obviously couldn't.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 March 2018)

dutchie said:


> More like a hypocritical bore than a staffy. If your happy to sledge in cricket, which to me is ultra childish, then you need to be able to take it. Warner to his detriment obviously couldn't.




Players families should be off limits on and off the field.

That Sonny Bill Williams stunt by the South African management was disgusting. I wonder if anyone is going to discipline them.


----------



## dutchie (13 March 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Players families should be off limits on and off the field.



Who sets the limits?


----------



## SirRumpole (13 March 2018)

dutchie said:


> Who sets the limits?




The umpires, the match referee and then the ICC.


----------



## dutchie (13 March 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> The umpires, the match referee and then the ICC.



They have never been able to do that. The players set the limits and there are none. 
If you need to sledge to win a game of cricket instead of your ability with the ball or bat then it's not cricket your playing.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 March 2018)

dutchie said:


> The players set the limits and there are none.




Up to now yes. I reckon that the match referee should be tuned in to the stump mic. and if the players say anything out of line then they pay the price.


----------



## dutchie (13 March 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Up to now yes. I reckon that the match referee should be tuned in to the stump mic. and if the players say anything out of line then they pay the price.



What decision does the match referee make if he hears a player say "you bastard"
What decision does the match referee make if he hears a player say "your mother is a whore"


----------



## SirRumpole (13 March 2018)

dutchie said:


> What decision does the match referee make if he hears a player say "you bastard"
> What decision does the match referee make if he hears a player say "your mother is a whore"




If it was me.

A. If a one off heat of the moment action, warning. Continual abuse, 2 match ban.

B. obvious tactical sledging, 5 match ban.


----------



## dutchie (13 March 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> If it was me.
> 
> A. If a one off heat of the moment action, warning. Continual abuse, 2 match ban.
> 
> B. obvious tactical sledging, 5 match ban.




Would not work unless there were set rules and regulations (which would be impossible to write) because players would be appealing sentences left right and centre.
Only solution is to ban all sledging, period.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 March 2018)

dutchie said:


> Only solution is to ban all sledging, period.




There has to be enforcement of that, hence my post re. the referee.


----------



## dutchie (13 March 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> There has to be enforcement of that, hence my post re. the referee.



Yes, agree. Once the rules are set then they must be enforced. No sledging means no sledging.


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 March 2018)

dutchie said:


> More like a hypocritical bore than a staffy. If your happy to sledge in cricket, which to me is ultra childish, then you need to be able to take it. Warner to his detriment obviously couldn't.



What about Rabada rubbing shoulders with one of the best batsmen in the world?  A local game would probably have seen a rapid escalation of tensions. 

It's the passion that makes people do exceptionally well in any activity so Rabada got rewarded for his bowling skills and disqualified for his physical contact. Fair play.


> In an ironic twist, young Proteas quick Kagiso _Rabada_ has been crowned the world's best Test _bowler_ by the ICC just a day after he was suspended by the game's governing body for the rest of the Test series against Australia.


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 March 2018)

Although I have never seen Lyon play wanker before but dropping the ball on/near DeVilliers was a toss act. No need for that, just celebrate the big wicket.


----------



## dutchie (29 December 2018)

Not much interest in the cricket.

Warner , Smith and Bancroft should not be allowed to play Test cricket again.
I'll be switching off if they ever do.

Australia test cricket needs to rebuild (without those three players) and regain the public respect.


----------



## Humid (29 December 2018)

You best keep the remote control close then


----------



## SirRumpole (29 December 2018)

Warner should retire but Smith and Bancroft should play again.


----------



## jbocker (30 December 2018)

No Respect for any of them.  Few deserve it now as the focus is on smash and grab (money). Belt the ball, run for everything makes thing glow up, hoot, steam, bang, rah rah. I am surprised they haven't got a whistle in the ball yet,
Sledging is degrading the game and wont get my support. Yapping away every freaking ball, Talk with the bat ball and fielding what you contribute on the scoreboard that's the best 'sledge' you can have.
I understand that a good verbalisation is warranted out of frustration and perfectly understandable but nagging in your ear is distracting and bordering cheating. Been watching less and less over the years
Don't watch it anymore too many cartoon forms of the game.
The ball tampering. What a joke. Paid a squillion and you still have to cheat, degrade the game and country reputation. Have a 12 month holiday and back on the big bucks again. Nup not good enough.
The ball should be tamper proof, ONLY the bowler can polish it on his whites, no spit, no sweat no cream.


----------



## dutchie (30 December 2018)

Humid said:


> You best keep the remote control close then



I think you might be right.


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 December 2018)

jbocker said:


> I am surprised they haven't got a whistle in the ball yet,



Ball cam?


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 December 2018)

I observed a partially believing Test team. Some had given up in their mind before and during the game.
Notice how Team Kohli commits.


----------



## SirRumpole (31 December 2018)

Most of these batsmen are on salaries about twice that of a 747 captain and they keep on failing.

Too much money for too little result imo.

https://www.totalsportek.com/cricket/australian-player-salaries/


----------



## jbocker (31 December 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> Ball cam?



Yes well then we would see who is hiding sandpaper in their jocks.


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 December 2018)

jbocker said:


> Yes well then we would see who is hiding sandpaper in their jocks.



 Happy New Year ....


----------



## Darc Knight (8 January 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> Cricket Australia take note.




I doubt they aspire to mediocrity. Professional sportsmen are generally very motivated because there's so many people chasing what they've got. Then there's the glare of the Media and public watching them. Perhaps recent events have shifted their focus more to being role models rather than winners at all costs.

P.S. every team tampers with the Ball. Just have a look at the list of those caught.


----------



## sptrawler (8 January 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> Most of these batsmen are on salaries about twice that of a 747 captain and they keep on failing.
> 
> Too much money for too little result imo.
> 
> https://www.totalsportek.com/cricket/australian-player-salaries/



It isn't just cricket, it is creeping through all aspects of Australian life, the same reward regardless of effort.
That is how you go down to the lowest common denominator/ least effort.


----------



## Darc Knight (8 January 2019)

sptrawler said:


> It isn't just cricket, it is creeping through all aspects of Australian life, the same reward regardless of effort.
> That is how you go down to the lowest common denominator/ least effort.




The ball tampering saga woulda rattled every Player, seeing how seriously Australians took something which is a common occurrence elsewhere.
They're probably under instructions, public image comes first now.


----------



## sptrawler (8 January 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> The ball tampering saga woulda rattled every Player, seeing how seriously Australians took something which is a common occurrence elsewhere.
> They're probably under instructions, public image comes first now.



Still doesn't mean they have to play any better, to fulfill their contract obligations.
Just look at the Dockers.
Unless we get back to rewarding effort and excellence, we will continue to slide and I'm not just talking cricket.
Our Uni's are pumping out degrees faster than you can print them, but many end up working in supermarkets, or working for nothing so that a company can see if the person is competent or not.
Yet we have a skills shortage, in the trades and are likely to start importing 457 visa tradesmen yet again.
It wasn't long ago, kids were leaving school at 15 to start apprenticeships, but that was knocked on the head we had to keep the kids at school untill 17.
Ah, the clever Country.
Another bit of social engineering down the S bend.


----------



## Darc Knight (8 January 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Still doesn't mean they have to play any better, to fulfill their contract obligations.
> Just look at the Dockers.




Being so PR focused now has probably taken away some of the "killer instinct" (competitiveness) past great players had which kept them at the top.


----------



## Darc Knight (8 January 2019)

Imagine if Lillee, Thomo, Len Pascoe etc played now. Stuff the P.R. shite, bring back the "mongrel"


----------



## SirRumpole (8 January 2019)

CA should appoint Alan Border or Ian Chappell as MD instead of some management consultant.

They know the grass roots better than anyone.


----------



## Humid (8 January 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Still doesn't mean they have to play any better, to fulfill their contract obligations.
> Just look at the Dockers.
> Unless we get back to rewarding effort and excellence, we will continue to slide and I'm not just talking cricket.
> Our Uni's are pumping out degrees faster than you can print them, but many end up working in supermarkets, or working for nothing so that a company can see if the person is competent or not.
> ...



Yeah someone cut the arse outa TAFE


----------



## sptrawler (8 January 2019)

Humid said:


> Yeah someone cut the arse outa TAFE



Yeh and made the kids stay at school to year 12, just when they start to know everything and find cars and girls.
Seventeen what a brilliant age to start an apprenticeship, and start listening to some old fart and doing as your told. Priceless
Much better to just kick on have a break year, go to uni, see where life leads. Cool.


----------



## Humid (8 January 2019)

Thing is to work on all the big oil&gas construction jobs and mining you have to be 18.
Before the big workshops in Kwinana etc did a lot of the prefab work employing apprentices.
The workshops are gone and the prefacing comes from o/s
We need to guarantee a good percentage of Oz content or your job doesn’t get the green light.
These multis just spec in material not available in Oz and get it done on the cheap elsewhere 
Been going on forever


----------



## jbocker (8 January 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Imagine if Lillee, Thomo, Len Pascoe etc played now. Stuff the P.R. shite, bring back the "mongrel"



Now they really were bowlers!!!! Talent begets public attention. Batsmen had to be talented to survive. Not this slap stick comic batting doesn't matter how long you bat - for just whack it anyhow you like. Bowling is pathetic just count on miss-hits.
Did anyone get a sense that CA organised ongoing series of conflicting games styles. We should have been in a State Sheffield games solely while the tests were playing, so that the talent we were considering in swap-outs were playing something more suited to test batting and bowling, rather than the potential players whacking about playing comic games. The dollar got in the way I think. Well done India. Does CA learn a lesson?


----------



## SirRumpole (9 January 2019)

Pucovski who ?

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-01...tralian-test-squad-to-face-sri-lanka/10701980


----------



## SirRumpole (5 February 2022)

So the man who coached the Australian cricket team to  Ashes and T20 World Cup wins has been effectively given the boot.

Justin Langer fell on his sword when it became apparent that the Board didn't want him in the long term.

Players didn't like him ? Why should players run the game ? Someone has to make hard decisions and go to any player even if it's the captain and tell him to take a rest if he's not playing well enough.

Looks like the coach has to be the captain's pet these days.









						Steve Waugh accuses Cricket Australia of lacking clarity with stance on Justin Langer
					

The former Test captain says he does not understand the reasons Cricket Australia cited as to why Langer was not in its long-term plans.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## sptrawler (5 February 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> So the man who coached the Australian cricket team to  Ashes and T20 World Cup wins has been effectively given the boot.
> 
> Justin Langer fell on his sword when it became apparent that the Board didn't want him in the long term.
> 
> ...



From what I've read only some players didn't like him, apparently he was into self discipline and a hard task master.

That doesn't sit well with today's people.
Can't wait to see which Country picks him up and how Australia go against them next time..

I don't think it had anything to do with the Captain, after winning the Ashes he said the team love Justin, probably more about cricket Australia and warm feel good politics.








						Cummins reveals true feelings on Langer
					

Pat Cummins has voiced his support for Justin Langer in the strongest indication yet he will stay on as Australia’s head coach.




					www.news.com.au
				



Probably something to do with sponsorship or Langer upsetting someone on the cricket Australia board.
I hope Langer gets the England gig and kick Australia's ar$e, I've backed Australia all my life, but this has an Israel Folau smell about it.
Where it isn't about the game, but about some politics, that someone in authority, the media or sponsorship, isn't happy about.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> From what I've read only some players didn't like him, apparently he was into self discipline and a hard task master.
> 
> That doesn't sit well with today's people.
> Can't wait to see which Country picks him up and how Australia go against them next time..
> ...



Not the media or the sponsors, obviously the players.
He was moody and difficult and a documentary about the  team showed the players had to walk on egg shells when he entered the room and many would leave soon after. The world has changed and player's do have power.

In fact, I reckon the media and sponsors would prefer Langer to stay. Langer had a profile and fire, the new guy is a professional coach, relatively unknown  and will probably be very straight and a bit boring


----------



## sptrawler (6 February 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Not the media or the sponsors, obviously the players.
> He was moody and difficult and a documentary about the  team showed the players had to walk on egg shells when he entered the room and many would leave soon after. The world has changed and player's do have power.
> 
> In fact, I reckon the media and sponsors would prefer Langer to stay. Langer had a profile and fire, the new guy is a professional coach, relatively unknown  and will probably be very straight and a bit boring



Interesting Knobby, guess the proof of the pudding, will be in the eating. 👍


----------



## sptrawler (6 February 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Not the media or the sponsors, obviously the players.
> He was moody and difficult and a documentary about the  team showed the players had to walk on egg shells when he entered the room and many would leave soon after. The world has changed and player's do have power.



I always find it interesting when the players pick their coach, or when the workers pick their boss, it usually doesn't end well from what I've observed.
Langer would have had to be very strict and  hard on discipline, it was only 4 years ago the players were wandering around with sandpaper in their pockets, a few of the same players are still there.
I wonder how much say they had in Langer's removal?
Interesting times, everything is about warm feely good people these days, hope Australia can maintain the same intensity going forward, that they showed last summer.


----------



## sptrawler (28 February 2022)

Ex Australian wicket keeper and aussie cricket legend Rod Marsh, is in a bad way in Queensland hospital.









						Australian cricket great Rod Marsh in 'fight of his life' after suffering heart attack
					

Marsh's family gave an update on his condition as he remains in an induced coma, saying they will not have "any certainty for some time".




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## SirRumpole (28 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Ex Australian wicket keeper and aussie cricket legend Rod Marsh, is in a bad way in Queensland hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, sad news. Best wishes to him for a speedy recovery.


----------



## sptrawler (29 March 2022)

Sounds as though Langer may end up coaching England, as we thought.








						Langer closes in on SHOCK return but England face competition — and Poms great wants Ponting
					

Langer closes in on SHOCK return but England face competition — and Poms great wants Ponting




					www.foxsports.com.au


----------



## noirua (24 May 2022)

Jack Blackham - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



A specialist wicket-keeper, Blackham played in the first Test match at the Melbourne Cricket Ground in March 1877 and the famous Ashes Test match of 1882. Such was his skill in the position that he revolutionised the art of wicket-keeping and was known as the "prince of wicket-keepers". Late in his career, he captained the Australian team.





						Australian cricket team in England in 1882 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



The *1882 Australia v England series* was at the time considered to be part of another first-class cricket tour of England, by a combined team from the Australian colonies, but the match arranged between the Australians and an England side was later accepted to be a Test match. Although it was not known at the time, the one-off match played at The Oval in south London would become the birth of the Ashes.


----------



## rcw1 (27 December 2022)

Good afternoon
Australia on fire !!!  A century in his 100th test, David Warner, against South Africa too, how the worm turns...

Kind regards
rcw1


----------

